# Baiting a crappie hole



## NitroNX898

I am going to start baiting some holes on Lake Murvaul and was wondering what is the best thing to put out. Most importantly I need something that will last. I can not get up there every weekend. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sunbeam

Range cubes around brush. Either natural or some you drop in your self.
The cubes draw the minnows at that brings the crappie. If the brush is adequate they will stay.


----------



## Lonestar Proud

Dry dog food or range cubes in a weighted gunny sack or a mesh onion/tater sack and drop it beside your structure.

If you want a retrievable container and your brush is relatively close to the bank (50-100')... get a 5 gallon plastic paint bucket with lid. Fill the bottom of the bucket with an inch or two of concrete, drill holes in the bucket above the concrete and in the lid. Fill the bucket with dry dog food or range cubes, attach a braided nylon cord to a "secluded" spot on the bank and your bucket, troll out to your structure and drop the bucket. this way you can take stuff and replenish your bai bucket when you want. 
Word of advice...go back and make sure you hide the cord real good so people like me that know what this could be don't find it, follow the cord out to the pile, then catch crappie off your pile...just sayin!

-LP


----------



## ComeFrom?

Kinda' late but we used sink Christmas trees.


----------



## NitroNX898

ComeFrom? said:


> Kinda' late but we used sink Christmas trees.


I know, but with all the overtime I worked starting Christmas day I didn't even think about it till this weekend. I am going to make some cover using some bamboo and a bucket of concrete. I just need some kind of food source to get them in there.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

Nitro,

I built some Bamboo brush piles and some did well and some have not paid off yet. Here is a great website on crappie fishing in general and the link below talks all about crappie structure.

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/crappie-cover-lake-structure/

I'm not sure how much "baiting" the hole really adds to it, but I bet it helps. I'v always heard to put dried dogfood in a potato sack works.

I hope that helps. Remember, build it and THEY WILL COME.


----------



## jigfisher

Cotton seed cake also


----------



## shadslinger

I have never baited a hole for crappie, but when i was young it was popular to use the cotton seed cake in burlap bags to bait them. Folks would tie the bag off with a few weights in it to a standing tree and drop them down pretty deep.


----------



## willeye

cut some willow tree branches. thats what alot of people do also bamboo or i have even seen a bunch pvc together also. sink the brush pile and add cottonseed cake like the others said


----------



## John_B_1

We put range cubes in a brown paper bag and put the boat anchor in the bag drop the anchor and let it set for a few min then jerk the anchor rope up and the bag comes apart leaving your cubes in a nice little pile on the bottom. Tie the bag tight around the anchor rope so your not leaving trash in the water


----------



## NitroNX898

Thanks guys, I like the looks of the PVC in a small bucket or block. I post pictures as I build me some.


----------



## Bronzeback

I grew up a crappie fisherman because that is what my Dad did and we would use willow limbs because the limbs will let you get loose if you get hung up and we would use cottn seed cakes like several here has mentioned. Use a burlap bag or tater sack. We always tried to put our tops on a sloop.


----------



## ComeFrom?

When I was about 17, I used to go to Canyon Lake with the retired vet. across the street, Mr. Jones. He would take a plastic 5 gallon bucket (actually two or sometimes three) and fill each 2/3's full of milo-maze. The top it off with water and put the lid on tight. Then, next day, he would add a little more water and reseal the bucket 'cause the milo soaked all the water up!

After about 5 or 6 days it was ready. We'd take his old first-of-its-kind bass boat with stick controls on each side of the front seat, and we'd fish all night up the river and we would rake in the crappie and catfish. We would scoop it out with a ice scoop and throw it over the side. If you do this, remember fermented milo *STINKS!!*

BTW, I came down with Crappie fever last week and I'VE GOT IT BAD!! Somebody pm me with any secret places here in and around the Panhandle. Please! TIA! CF?


----------

